# Putting Charcoal on Grilling grates?



## robertwhite (Oct 6, 2012)

I have the common Chargriller w/sidebox and while I am getting pretty good at smoking various foods, I do have a problem keeping a consistent temp for more than 6 hrs.

Why? Simple. Even though I use the factory curved charcoal grate set up much higher on bricks, when smoking for more than about 5hrs, the common brand charcoal's (say 4 chimneys worth) ashes build up underneath and then don't allow the current charcoal to burn correctly.

In looking at the side box, I can get more height by using the factory cast iron grates and put them in their factory position. What I don't know is by being that high (basically the same height as the thru hole to the big grill), will the fire be too hot and/or will it cause any issues in the way the meat is smoked?

I have closed off all open holes and gaps with foil, but have not extended the smoke stack if that helps at all.


----------



## daveomak (Oct 6, 2012)

robertwhite said:


> I have the common Chargriller w/sidebox and while I am getting pretty good at smoking various foods, I do have a problem keeping a consistent temp for more than 6 hrs.
> 
> Why? Simple. Even though I use the factory curved charcoal grate set up much higher on bricks, when smoking for more than about 5hrs, the common brand charcoal's (say 4 chimneys worth) ashes build up underneath and then don't allow the current charcoal to burn correctly.
> 
> ...


Sounds like that is what they were made for.... Can't tell for sure...    Is there a clean out for the firebox that you could use to get rid of the ash ???   Dave


----------



## robertwhite (Oct 6, 2012)

The side box is like a little grill on its own. Cast iron cooking grates on top and a charcoal burn grate below. When used as a smoker, the side box gets the charcoal and the food in the big box. When used as a smoker the charcoal grate gets put up on bricks to allow ash to fall through and be reloaded with hot charcoal. Problem with that is because of the bricks you cant pull the draw out to empty ash while smoking.

As I had said, my biggest fear is that because the cast grates are almost at the same level as the meat in the grill side, it would effect the smoking process.


----------



## cliffcarter (Oct 6, 2012)

Start using lump charcoal and not briquettes to avoid the ash build up problem. If you can get a supply of wood try using that for heat, there is even less ash build up. I am surpised you get as much as 6 hours before temp problems develop using briqs.

I would not cook on the cast iron for fear that they will warp because of the high heat.


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Oct 6, 2012)

The best and most common thing to do is make a charcoal basket that sits up off the bottom about 3-4 inches..  the search bar at the top will be your best friend for researching..  I typed this in (chargriller SFB charcoal basket) and came up with these threads...

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/search.php?search=chargriller+SFB+charcoal+basket


----------



## robertwhite (Oct 6, 2012)

cliffcarter said:


> Start using lump charcoal and not briquettes to avoid the ash build up problem. If you can get a supply of wood try using that for heat, there is even less ash build up. I am surpised you get as much as 6 hours before temp problems develop using briqs.
> I would not cook on the cast iron for fear that they will warp because of the high heat.



I wish that lump was cheaper,  but it is way too expensive to use at $8 a bag.

Having the cast iron get too hot and warp is a very good point.




JckDanls 07 said:


> The best and most common thing to do is make a charcoal basket that sits up off the bottom about 3-4 inches..  the search bar at the top will be your best friend for researching..  I typed this in (chargriller SFB charcoal basket) and came up with these threads...
> http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/search.php?search=chargriller+SFB+charcoal+basket



By using the bricks, the rack is more than 4" off the bottom already. No basket needed. I think I may try and not use the bricks, then quickly yank out the pan and dump the ash right before adding the next chimney full.


----------



## cliffcarter (Oct 7, 2012)

Royal Oak lump is $6.50 a bag at WalMart, Kingsford Competition briquettes produce less ash than other briqs but are too expensive for me, so probably for you too.

Have you turned the charcoal grate in the SFB upside down so that it sits on the legs, that raises it up and helps with the ash build up problem.

Make sure you dump that hot ash into a bucket of water


----------



## jrod62 (Oct 7, 2012)

I made a basket and put bolts on the side to keep the basket off of the ash tray, Then I just pull out the tray and dump it then right back in .


----------



## firelock (Oct 7, 2012)

I just bought a SNP and am really liking all the talk about Mods to do. Can't wait to put mine together. I was thinking of wiping down the exterior with acetone then painting with high temp. Paint. Maybe to help stop any rust. What are you guys using for an ash try in the side box? Thanks for looking....

                                                                                                                                                             Anthony


----------



## robertwhite (Oct 7, 2012)

jrod62 said:


> I made a basket and put bolts on the side to keep the basket off of the ash tray, Then I just pull out the tray and dump it then right back in .


I like that idea. I actually have a diamond pattern grate off some thing else that I can bend and then bolt it in. Then just yank out the draw, dump and continue. Thanks for the idea. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	






firelock said:


> I just bought a SNP and am really liking all the talk about Mods to do. Can't wait to put mine together. I was thinking of wiping down the exterior with acetone then painting with high temp. Paint. Maybe to help stop any rust. What are you guys using for an ash try in the side box? Thanks for looking....
> 
> Anthony


High temp paint will not hold up to the heat if you raise the grate/basket. I just kind of expect to have to buy a new side box in a few years if I don't get a better unit.

Ash try (tray?). The slide out drawer is the ash tray. If that is what you mean.


----------



## firelock (Oct 7, 2012)

Yes. What are u using for the tray. Or does it come with one. I opened the box to check everything out and don't recall seeing an ash-pan..


----------



## firelock (Oct 7, 2012)

hey bob, does it come with a slide out tray?


----------



## jrod62 (Oct 7, 2012)

here how my basket looks with the bolts

resting on the grate rails. then if I need to

empty the ash just pull out the ash tray and dump


----------



## robertwhite (Oct 7, 2012)

firelock said:


> hey bob, does it come with a slide out tray?



You have a Chargriller brand grill with side firebox? If so, the firebox has a handle on the side, pull it and the tray comes out.




jrod62 said:


> here how my basket looks with the bolts
> resting on the grate rails. then if I need to
> empty the ash just pull out the ash tray and dump



Thats a whole lot if coal in that tray. Do you burn it all at once? Reason I ask is that I only burn 1 chimney of coal at a time, which lasts for about an hour at 225*


----------



## pgsmoker64 (Oct 7, 2012)

I read a lot about coal baskets for the CG w/ SFB.  I just cut two pieces of expanded metal wide enough that the rest on the lip that serves as a slide for the pull-out drawer.

After every smoke I would remove the metal and flip it over to keep it from warping too far in one direction.

So I can pull out the drawer and empty the ash and keep the fire going.













100_4053.JPG



__ pgsmoker64
__ Oct 7, 2012






This works pretty well, but as you can see, only half the air vent is below the grates.  I don't use the CG anymore but when I did, this simple, cheap modification worked well enough for me to provide ribs and butts for several large family functions.

Good luck.  You will find plenty of good information in this forum.

Bill


----------



## jrod62 (Oct 7, 2012)

I use the minon method.   I have a baffle from one side to the other. I will put about 20 hot charcoal on top of the right side it will burn down and around to the other side.

then when it gets to the back side on the left I will fill the other side and the front part with unlit coals and then it will burn its way back aroung to the right side.

I get about 4 hours before I have to add charcoal.


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Oct 7, 2012)

JckDanls 07 said:


> The best and most common thing to do is make a charcoal basket that sits up off the bottom about 3-4 inches..  the search bar at the top will be your best friend for researching..  I typed this in (chargriller SFB charcoal basket) and came up with these threads...
> http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/search.php?search=chargriller+SFB+charcoal+basket



Damn..  I think I mentioned the basket and got shot down...  oh well, my last post on this one..  good luck


----------



## daveomak (Oct 7, 2012)

robertwhite said:


> JckDanls 07 said:
> 
> 
> > The best and most common thing to do is make a charcoal basket that sits up off the bottom about 3-4 inches.. the search bar at the top will be your best friend for researching.. I typed this in (chargriller SFB charcoal basket) and came up with these threads...
> ...


Robert, evening.... I read what you said about the bricks...... I think you need to look at the bricks.... they are probably blocking the route the ash would take if it could fall out of the grate....  Listen to folks about the minion method....  JckDanls made a very good point....  Most folks have found a basket is exactly what will help their smokers...


----------



## jirodriguez (Oct 7, 2012)

The hanging basket is the way to go with these smokers - I had one for about a year. The whole idea is to have a basket you can fill with unlit charcoal, then dump approx. 1/2 a chimney of lit on top of that, and with the hanging design with a big mesh (expanded metal works best) the ash can fall out of the fire easily and not smother it. The pull out dump pan can be pulled out without disturbing the fire.

You will find with a large basket and starting with a small amount of lit, you can hold 225°-250° for anywhere from 3 to 6 hrs. depending on your other mods and the weather conditions. Then about half hour before you start to rapidly lose temp you light another full chimney of charcoal and let it get approx. 60% lit and dump it in the basket - repeat as needed till end of smoke.


----------



## robertwhite (Oct 8, 2012)

JckDanls 07 said:


> Damn.. I think I mentioned the basket and got shot down... oh well, my last post on this one.. good luck


Don't take offense Jck. In your post, you said get the basket and it will sit 3-4" off the bottom. What you failed to say however was that the basket is to hang on the factory rails which in turn places it 3-4" off the bottom. Since I had no idea that is how it was to work and my crystal ball where I could see what you were thinking was broken, I gave my reply. Others explained it differently which is when I got it figured out. Nothing more, nothing less.


----------



## robertwhite (Oct 6, 2012)

I have the common Chargriller w/sidebox and while I am getting pretty good at smoking various foods, I do have a problem keeping a consistent temp for more than 6 hrs.

Why? Simple. Even though I use the factory curved charcoal grate set up much higher on bricks, when smoking for more than about 5hrs, the common brand charcoal's (say 4 chimneys worth) ashes build up underneath and then don't allow the current charcoal to burn correctly.

In looking at the side box, I can get more height by using the factory cast iron grates and put them in their factory position. What I don't know is by being that high (basically the same height as the thru hole to the big grill), will the fire be too hot and/or will it cause any issues in the way the meat is smoked?

I have closed off all open holes and gaps with foil, but have not extended the smoke stack if that helps at all.


----------



## daveomak (Oct 6, 2012)

robertwhite said:


> I have the common Chargriller w/sidebox and while I am getting pretty good at smoking various foods, I do have a problem keeping a consistent temp for more than 6 hrs.
> 
> Why? Simple. Even though I use the factory curved charcoal grate set up much higher on bricks, when smoking for more than about 5hrs, the common brand charcoal's (say 4 chimneys worth) ashes build up underneath and then don't allow the current charcoal to burn correctly.
> 
> ...


Sounds like that is what they were made for.... Can't tell for sure...    Is there a clean out for the firebox that you could use to get rid of the ash ???   Dave


----------



## robertwhite (Oct 6, 2012)

The side box is like a little grill on its own. Cast iron cooking grates on top and a charcoal burn grate below. When used as a smoker, the side box gets the charcoal and the food in the big box. When used as a smoker the charcoal grate gets put up on bricks to allow ash to fall through and be reloaded with hot charcoal. Problem with that is because of the bricks you cant pull the draw out to empty ash while smoking.

As I had said, my biggest fear is that because the cast grates are almost at the same level as the meat in the grill side, it would effect the smoking process.


----------



## cliffcarter (Oct 6, 2012)

Start using lump charcoal and not briquettes to avoid the ash build up problem. If you can get a supply of wood try using that for heat, there is even less ash build up. I am surpised you get as much as 6 hours before temp problems develop using briqs.

I would not cook on the cast iron for fear that they will warp because of the high heat.


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Oct 6, 2012)

The best and most common thing to do is make a charcoal basket that sits up off the bottom about 3-4 inches..  the search bar at the top will be your best friend for researching..  I typed this in (chargriller SFB charcoal basket) and came up with these threads...

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/search.php?search=chargriller+SFB+charcoal+basket


----------



## robertwhite (Oct 6, 2012)

cliffcarter said:


> Start using lump charcoal and not briquettes to avoid the ash build up problem. If you can get a supply of wood try using that for heat, there is even less ash build up. I am surpised you get as much as 6 hours before temp problems develop using briqs.
> I would not cook on the cast iron for fear that they will warp because of the high heat.



I wish that lump was cheaper,  but it is way too expensive to use at $8 a bag.

Having the cast iron get too hot and warp is a very good point.




JckDanls 07 said:


> The best and most common thing to do is make a charcoal basket that sits up off the bottom about 3-4 inches..  the search bar at the top will be your best friend for researching..  I typed this in (chargriller SFB charcoal basket) and came up with these threads...
> http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/search.php?search=chargriller+SFB+charcoal+basket



By using the bricks, the rack is more than 4" off the bottom already. No basket needed. I think I may try and not use the bricks, then quickly yank out the pan and dump the ash right before adding the next chimney full.


----------



## cliffcarter (Oct 7, 2012)

Royal Oak lump is $6.50 a bag at WalMart, Kingsford Competition briquettes produce less ash than other briqs but are too expensive for me, so probably for you too.

Have you turned the charcoal grate in the SFB upside down so that it sits on the legs, that raises it up and helps with the ash build up problem.

Make sure you dump that hot ash into a bucket of water


----------



## jrod62 (Oct 7, 2012)

I made a basket and put bolts on the side to keep the basket off of the ash tray, Then I just pull out the tray and dump it then right back in .


----------



## firelock (Oct 7, 2012)

I just bought a SNP and am really liking all the talk about Mods to do. Can't wait to put mine together. I was thinking of wiping down the exterior with acetone then painting with high temp. Paint. Maybe to help stop any rust. What are you guys using for an ash try in the side box? Thanks for looking....

                                                                                                                                                             Anthony


----------



## robertwhite (Oct 7, 2012)

jrod62 said:


> I made a basket and put bolts on the side to keep the basket off of the ash tray, Then I just pull out the tray and dump it then right back in .


I like that idea. I actually have a diamond pattern grate off some thing else that I can bend and then bolt it in. Then just yank out the draw, dump and continue. Thanks for the idea. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	






firelock said:


> I just bought a SNP and am really liking all the talk about Mods to do. Can't wait to put mine together. I was thinking of wiping down the exterior with acetone then painting with high temp. Paint. Maybe to help stop any rust. What are you guys using for an ash try in the side box? Thanks for looking....
> 
> Anthony


High temp paint will not hold up to the heat if you raise the grate/basket. I just kind of expect to have to buy a new side box in a few years if I don't get a better unit.

Ash try (tray?). The slide out drawer is the ash tray. If that is what you mean.


----------



## firelock (Oct 7, 2012)

Yes. What are u using for the tray. Or does it come with one. I opened the box to check everything out and don't recall seeing an ash-pan..


----------



## firelock (Oct 7, 2012)

hey bob, does it come with a slide out tray?


----------



## jrod62 (Oct 7, 2012)

here how my basket looks with the bolts

resting on the grate rails. then if I need to

empty the ash just pull out the ash tray and dump


----------



## robertwhite (Oct 7, 2012)

firelock said:


> hey bob, does it come with a slide out tray?



You have a Chargriller brand grill with side firebox? If so, the firebox has a handle on the side, pull it and the tray comes out.




jrod62 said:


> here how my basket looks with the bolts
> resting on the grate rails. then if I need to
> empty the ash just pull out the ash tray and dump



Thats a whole lot if coal in that tray. Do you burn it all at once? Reason I ask is that I only burn 1 chimney of coal at a time, which lasts for about an hour at 225*


----------



## pgsmoker64 (Oct 7, 2012)

I read a lot about coal baskets for the CG w/ SFB.  I just cut two pieces of expanded metal wide enough that the rest on the lip that serves as a slide for the pull-out drawer.

After every smoke I would remove the metal and flip it over to keep it from warping too far in one direction.

So I can pull out the drawer and empty the ash and keep the fire going.













100_4053.JPG



__ pgsmoker64
__ Oct 7, 2012






This works pretty well, but as you can see, only half the air vent is below the grates.  I don't use the CG anymore but when I did, this simple, cheap modification worked well enough for me to provide ribs and butts for several large family functions.

Good luck.  You will find plenty of good information in this forum.

Bill


----------



## jrod62 (Oct 7, 2012)

I use the minon method.   I have a baffle from one side to the other. I will put about 20 hot charcoal on top of the right side it will burn down and around to the other side.

then when it gets to the back side on the left I will fill the other side and the front part with unlit coals and then it will burn its way back aroung to the right side.

I get about 4 hours before I have to add charcoal.


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Oct 7, 2012)

JckDanls 07 said:


> The best and most common thing to do is make a charcoal basket that sits up off the bottom about 3-4 inches..  the search bar at the top will be your best friend for researching..  I typed this in (chargriller SFB charcoal basket) and came up with these threads...
> http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/search.php?search=chargriller+SFB+charcoal+basket



Damn..  I think I mentioned the basket and got shot down...  oh well, my last post on this one..  good luck


----------



## daveomak (Oct 7, 2012)

robertwhite said:


> JckDanls 07 said:
> 
> 
> > The best and most common thing to do is make a charcoal basket that sits up off the bottom about 3-4 inches.. the search bar at the top will be your best friend for researching.. I typed this in (chargriller SFB charcoal basket) and came up with these threads...
> ...


Robert, evening.... I read what you said about the bricks...... I think you need to look at the bricks.... they are probably blocking the route the ash would take if it could fall out of the grate....  Listen to folks about the minion method....  JckDanls made a very good point....  Most folks have found a basket is exactly what will help their smokers...


----------



## jirodriguez (Oct 7, 2012)

The hanging basket is the way to go with these smokers - I had one for about a year. The whole idea is to have a basket you can fill with unlit charcoal, then dump approx. 1/2 a chimney of lit on top of that, and with the hanging design with a big mesh (expanded metal works best) the ash can fall out of the fire easily and not smother it. The pull out dump pan can be pulled out without disturbing the fire.

You will find with a large basket and starting with a small amount of lit, you can hold 225°-250° for anywhere from 3 to 6 hrs. depending on your other mods and the weather conditions. Then about half hour before you start to rapidly lose temp you light another full chimney of charcoal and let it get approx. 60% lit and dump it in the basket - repeat as needed till end of smoke.


----------



## robertwhite (Oct 8, 2012)

JckDanls 07 said:


> Damn.. I think I mentioned the basket and got shot down... oh well, my last post on this one.. good luck


Don't take offense Jck. In your post, you said get the basket and it will sit 3-4" off the bottom. What you failed to say however was that the basket is to hang on the factory rails which in turn places it 3-4" off the bottom. Since I had no idea that is how it was to work and my crystal ball where I could see what you were thinking was broken, I gave my reply. Others explained it differently which is when I got it figured out. Nothing more, nothing less.


----------

